# dykyma rubber bands for slingshots



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

anybody ever try dykyma brand rubber bands for slingshots


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I just got an order of #107`s from Dykema, but haven`t had time to make tests (no chrony available)...They could very well be better than Sterlings since they don`t have additives in them ( like Alliance bands )to soften the action...According to their literature they are 90% rubber and made in Thailand ( where most of the good rubber comes from )...They have a 2 pound minimum order at $6 a pound and a flat $5 post charge...They use priority mail which gets it from Pittsburg Pa, to Arizona in 4 days... They have a nice variety of oversized bands which seem interesting...


----------



## Pikeman (Jun 22, 2011)

The site dykemarubberband.com throws up a warning from WOT (Web Of Trust). See: http://www.mywot.com...arubberband.com

I know nothing about dykema and don't know if they deserve the negative rating, I am just passing on this information that WOT brought to my attention when I searched for dykema.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Dykema may have experienced problems with ordering online, because it was necessary for me to call in my order...When you vist their website they will request that orders be placed with a phone...My experience was good, but you will have to talk to them to get any further explanation regarding their online problem...


----------

